# Anybody try these out?



## Captain_Saylor (May 4, 2012)

http://www.customfitzled.com/apps/webstore/products/show/3250507

seem to be a good deal, anyone have any?
:001_huh:


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

There's a couple of guys on here using LED I think one of them got them there the other ordered his straight from China.

Go here to learn more. 

http://bow.fishingcountry.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?13-Lighting

Here someone else that sells them.

http://bow.fishingcountry.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?137-SEELITE


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I have dealt with this guy on some other LED submersible lights. Be prepared for a month wait. You will not get them any faster as I have ordered from him several times. There also will not be any corospondence from him. As long as you understand these lights will not be at your door earlier than a month then it is not a problem. Whether you file a complaint with PayPlus or not it does not matter. 2 of my LEDs have went out but I hit sand with them and I think it pinched the seal which let the water come in. 

Customer service sucks from this guy. He is a drop shipper from China so he will tell you he is making them or any one of several other excuses but they are coming from China and you have to wait. 

As long as you go in eyes open you will receive your product. Just takes a very long time. 

With that being said they were very good lights until I drove them into the sand. I have several left of their LEDs. Very bright I think 2100 lumens and I could run 4 lights off of one battery all night with only 50% of the battery being used. 

There is a thread with this information on it. As the delay has happend to several other people. 
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f32/cheap-submersible-900-lumen-led-129335/

Hope this helps


----------



## Captain_Saylor (May 4, 2012)

Thanks, yes I have 6 of the submersibles but when the water is choppy the submersible lights make it really hard to see. So I wanted to get some out of water floods to see if it'll help?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

See I told you a few folks had them.


----------



## castnet (Sep 5, 2012)

I need to give credit to the guy Chad at Customfitz. I had ordered my first ones from him and yes, I did have to wait, wait and wait. When I filed the complaint with paypal, he sent them the very next day. Now, since then I've ordered two more and I got them three days after I ordered them. On the second order, he even contacted me to let me know they were on their way. Now here's the funny part. I'm sitting around the house a couple of weeks ago and here comes the mail man with another four lights I didn't order. Before any one gets any ideas, I called Chad, the owner and told him of the mistake. He was very grateful that I had called and said he was missing an order and couldn't find it. I told him I would keep the lights and send him a check which I did. The lights work great. I run four and use one battery and they last all night. I've had several people ask me where I got them and I've sent them to Chad. If you'll call him and ask when you could get them if you order, he will call you back sooner or later. It's a p/t gig for him, so it may take him a little bit to call. I have found out that if you email him, he has an iphone that gets you a faster response.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

My 2 cents .When it"s choppy I prefer under water lights, I can"t stand the light reflecting off the chop. It tends to give me a headache before the nights out ,but each to his own .


----------



## Captain_Saylor (May 4, 2012)

Hmm that's wierd cause my under water lights make it hard to see in choppy conditions, I switch if it gets choppy cuz I have one small out of water flood on each side but very low power like only 500lms but it's still better than my 5000 lum underwaters in chop


----------



## castnet (Sep 5, 2012)

I haven't tried them out of the water on the choppy nights, but will the next night I go out. It seems harder to see for me when it gets choppy with the lights in the water. Thanks for the info' Captain, will let you all know how it works.


----------



## Captain_Saylor (May 4, 2012)

Do you have the spotlight or flood light version of the eBay 900lums?


----------



## castnet (Sep 5, 2012)

I've got the 2050 lums and they are 27 watt. They work really well


----------



## castnet (Sep 5, 2012)

I can see at least 20 plus foot out in front of the boat and about the same to the sides


----------



## Captain_Saylor (May 4, 2012)

Awesome? How's your battery life with them on all night?


----------



## castnet (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't have a problem. I use one of the 100.00 Marine Batteries from Wally World and have no issues at all. I'm thinking of adding one light on each side of the boat just so the guy in the boat with me can look and gig too. I've got to change boats at some point. I'm doing all this crap out of a Lowe Bass boat. I'm going to be looking to trade and/or buy a different type after the season stops this year. I look so stupid out there around the Pass in my boat, but as long as I can get out there safely and fish, I will be right there with the rest of them.


----------



## gators06 (Nov 5, 2011)

i got the spot lite 2100 lumes very good under water, i can run them lights for 3 trips with out charging the batteries


----------



## Captain_Saylor (May 4, 2012)

I use a 14ft flat bottom skiff I made out of wood and fiberglass....goes in three on inches of water with 600 lbs in it!!!


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm running 6 of the 50 watters and 2 of the 27 watters. I got them from customfitz and the three orders I made all arrived within a week. I have been pleased with the lights and enjoy the silent night and they last about 7-8 hours on two deep cell batteries.


----------



## gators06 (Nov 5, 2011)

Captain_Saylor said:


> Thanks, yes I have 6 of the submersibles but when the water is choppy the submersible lights make it really hard to see. So I wanted to get some out of water floods to see if it'll help?


 much better under the water i got two of them that work real good even in the chop


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> but when the water is choppy the submersible lights make it really hard to see.


Doesn't matter WHAT lights you have under those conditions.... It will be hard to see, as the ripple distorts your vision.


----------



## Customfitz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey I can not deny what happened every body has bad weeks but any way I can make it right let me know


----------



## maxfish (Feb 11, 2008)

I have to chime in and give a great plug to Customfitzled.com. I ordered the lights last Wen. I got an email letting me know he got the order and he told me they would ship Friday and then I got the shipping confirmation Friday and arrived at the door today. The lights look great and I think the guy is a straight up guy that had a bad week in either production or distribution. I look forward to working with his product!!!!


----------

